# Original or Print/Reproduction



## shanew (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello All!
I picked up a bunch of prints/reproductions at an estate sale and in the lot there were 3 framed pieces. Looking up the artist: Donald Leo Malick I couldn't find too many pictures online to compare to as he mainly painted for the Denver Museum of Art. What I'm trying to find out is, are these real originals or prints of some sort? I pulled them out of the frames and took some pictures of the front/back. There are pencil lines on the paper, even through the signature.

I don't know too much about art, but appreciate the help!
Some of the other pieces that are obvious reproductions - I can note the small uniform dots as I zoom in. With these I can't.


----------



## AlexRenover (9 mo ago)

Hello. This looks like an older post. But was interested in seeing if you were able to sell the lot prints that you bought at the estate sale ? I'm creating a gallery wall of birds and these look great Let me know! 

Alex


----------

